# Focus RS & Celica T Sport Shoot



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Was asked yesterday by a mate to do take a few pics of his focus rs here are a few of the final pics, and a few of another mates celica who tagged along too

Ford Focus RS














































Celica T Sport












































[/quote]


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Tidy pics, although a little on the dark side.
What camera did you use?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely pics, 2 of my fav cars there :thumb:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

i just sold my celica, it brings back memories :'(


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

PJS said:


> What camera did you use?


used a Fuji 9500 and a Canon 400D


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

all good pics, I like the last one


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

First pic is great although the floors to go side seems to draw the eye away

Watch for the white 'bleached' back grounds on some of those shots and ford badge isn't sharp in the close up

Otherwise very tidy!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> ford badge isn't sharp in the close up
> 
> Otherwise very tidy!


is that not what they call depth of field?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

MUCH better than the usual car shots :thumb: I really like the agles on the cars and the details you have picked out. Use of limited DoF is good too 

Could be improved further with better locations and less distractions like harsh objects reflected in the panels and streetlights sticking out from panels etc. I would strongly suggest some off camera flash to fill in the shadow sides of the cars and balance the lighting with the bright overcast skies. It would really help make the cars stand out from the brick and concrete


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

robertt said:


> is that not what they call depth of field?


Depth of field relates to what is in focus in a picture but in relation to the main subject for example if you had a pic of a persons face and the back ground wasn't sharp that would be a shallow depth of field. If all the image was sharp that would be a greater depth of field, however if the back ground was sharp and the face was out of focus that would look a little odd unless that was the desired affect. In the ford badge pic as in the toyota badge pic the badge itself would appear to be the main subject?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers for the comments guys and yes i know about all the DoF ect but we had to find a location and take the pics quickly as the rain wasnt far off, might get more of them when i have more time


----------

